# Coati Mundi - true story



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Took our Cavalier King Charles to the vet yesterday, and met a guy with a Coati and a skunk.

I was able to handle the Coati and let it chew my fingers; a really cute little fellar

Coati is pronounced CO AR TI, by the way

Anyhoos; I related story to SWMBO before she went to her night shift at the nursing home

Mrs de F, trying to engage residents in conversation told an old dear of my encounter, and asked her
"Do you know what a Coati is?"


The old dear (going a bit deaf) replied
"Yes I do duck. It's a martial art" 

You couldn't make it up

:roll: tto


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

:lol: 

bless 'em. Wasn't my mom was it? Sounds like her


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

WELL :? :? :? :? 



Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What's a Coarti? 8O


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

this


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Coincidentally, last night I was doing a crossword in the bath (don't ask!) and one of the clues was "racoon-like animal".

I had to cheat and look up the answer as I had never heard of coati!!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh that Coati :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Andy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

SO---- Do you get it now?


Coati

Said quickly in N Derbyshire accent

Ca wati


Sounds like???

Karate  


If you're a bit mutt & jeff

Ca wati
Karate 

No?


Stroll on! 

You know? This was a true story

I shall now retire to the park with my little dog, and mutter to myself about this in an indignant fashion 

:x tto


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Oh yes, for the benefit of the chronically thick

The big thing in Neilbes arms is a FISH

Off to be indignant now

I bid you all a good afternoon

O


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Ca Wati

Do you have a speech impediment?    




Andy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Ca Wati Do you have a speech impediment?    Andy


No shertainly noth

My cousin does though, and he's also a bit deaf

Went to the docs about his hearing, and the doc said 
"I can find nothing wrong - what are the symptoms?"

Cousin replied
"A zany yellow cartoon family" :roll:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: 



Andy


----------

